# RTL Nitro + ZWO S2500F



## RainbowCrash (7. April 2012)

Hey,
da meine Mum mich seit gestern mit dem neuen RTL Nitro nervt hab ich mal versucht das ganze über nen Sendersuchlauf zu finden.
Bei den Manuellen Einstellungen bekomm ich die Frequenz von 12,188GHZ gar nicht eingestellt sondern nur 12,187GHZ.
Findet sich also logischerweise nicht. Aber auch über den automatischen Suchlauf ohne speziell eingestellte Frequenz findet sich nix.
Ich hab echt keine Ahnung wie ich bei dem blöden Ding noch weiter kommen soll.

Unser Satellitenreciver ist der ZWO S2500F, Fernseher ist irgend ne alte Röhrenkiste von Metz.


----------



## nfsgame (7. April 2012)

Genügend Signalausschlag hast du aber? Ich hab das Gedöns vorhin über den Humax HD-Fox meiner Eltern auf Anhieb gefunden.


----------



## RainbowCrash (7. April 2012)

Ich hab beim Sendersuchlauf 2 Graphen, einmal Pegel mit 85% und Qualität mit 99%.


----------



## Oberpfälzer (7. April 2012)

Ich habe diese Woche auch mal nen Suchlauf gemacht. Bei mir wurde RTL Nitro nicht als neuer Sender gefunden, sondern er hat irgendeinen anderen Sender ersetzt. Keine Ahnung wieso. Schau doch mal deine gesamte Senderliste durch vielleicht hast du ihn ja schon.


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Bei RTL Nitro verpasst deine Mom nichts. Nur den Augenkrebs.
Was sind die LOW and HIGH Band Daten von deinem LNB? Sieht bei mir so aus: LNB LOW: 9750Mhz --- LNB HIGH 10600Mhz. Poste mal hier.
Satellit Astra 19,2° Ost
Frequenz 12,188 GHz
Polarisation horizontal
Symbolrate 27.500 
FEC: 3/4


----------



## XT1024 (8. April 2012)

Oberpfälzer schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde RTL Nitro nicht als neuer Sender gefunden, sondern er hat irgendeinen anderen Sender ersetzt.


 Bei mir hat der wohl Vox CH ersetzt (meine Liste ist aber uralt), evtl. ist der ja in der Liste.


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Einen komplett neuen Scan gemacht oder nur neue Sender gesucht?

*EDIT:* Er wird über Astra 1L ausgestrahlt. Da weißt du das du einen großen oder eben ovalen Spiegel brauchst. Ein kleiner reicht sicherlich bei absolut perfekter Justierung. Gesendet wird in 576i. Fürchterlich...


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. April 2012)

Sixxer schrieb:


> Bei RTL Nitro verpasst deine Mom nichts. Nur den Augenkrebs.
> Was sind die LOW and HIGH Band Daten von deinem LNB? Sieht bei mir so aus: LNB LOW: 9750Mhz --- LNB HIGH 10600Mhz. Poste mal hier.


 
Da bin ich jetzt so überfragt, wo find ich die Daten?

Ob der Sendersuchlauf jetzt allgemein war oder nur nach neuen kann ich gar nicht sagen, ich hab einfach nur die Option Sendersuchlauf gewählt.


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

RainbowCrash schrieb:


> wo find ich die Daten?


In den SAT- Einstellungen des Receivers. Guck mal unter LNB oder LNC Settings.


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. April 2012)

Ich hoffe mal du kannst damit was anfangen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sixxer (8. April 2012)

Ok. Stimmt soweit alles. Mach mal einen komplett neuen Sendersuchlauf. Anschließend nicht abspeichern, sonst musst du die Programme entsprechend deiner Reihenfolge neu ordnen. Nach dem Suchlauf in der Liste gucken ob der von dir Gesuchte dabei ist. Falls ja --> abspeichern.
Wie groß ist der Spiegel? Eventuell einen Größeren kaufen. Die Signalqualität und Stärke ist auch in Ordnung. Wenn der Spiegel zu klein ist *kann* es sein das Astra 1L nicht empfangen wird. Die Astragruppe für Deutschland liegt übereinander und nicht nebeneinander.
Hast du die Mäglichkeit im Menü unter Name des Satelliten ASTRA 1E einzustellen? Falls ja mach das und starte einen neuen Sendersuchlauf unter den oben genannten Kriterien.


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. April 2012)

Ich hatte grade noch mal nen Suchlauf am laufen, war nicht dabei.
Wie groß der Spiegel ist kann ich gar nicht sagen, wenn meine Mutter wieder daheim ist frag ich da mal nach.
Astra 1 kann ich beim Suchlauf gar nicht einstellen, nur Astra und Astra 2.


----------



## Dexter74 (12. April 2012)

das Ding hat doch die gleiche Frequenz wie die anderen RTL Sender


----------



## Sixxer (13. April 2012)

12188 MHz - Alle Sender mit der Frequenz 12188 MHz


----------



## Dexter74 (13. April 2012)

er schreibt aber das der Receiver nur bis 12187Mhz geht, allerdings ist es auch unwahrscheinlich das seine Mutter ohne RTL, VOX und Channel21 auskommt


----------

